# Corinne, I need those donkey cookie cutter!LOL



## RJRMINIS (Dec 13, 2006)

Corinne,

not sure if you saw my post on the Hee Haw gift pics, but I want to order some donkey cookie cutters whenever you get up and running!!!!!!!!! Let me know, those are adorable!!!!!!!!!!




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2006)

I sure will let everyone know. I'm going to not just have the donkey cutters, but horseshoe, cowboy hat, cactus, boots, horsehead, and full horse. ....and bags of a horse treat, and dog treat, with appropiate cutters, that you mix and make just like cookies. I dont expect to OPEN it till spring, but once I get my list of everything ready for my site..I will send it to some of you..a sneak preview! I will let you know as soon as my cutter order arrives.



: I already had one order of cutters but they sold out as fast as I showed them to people....and they were just in the shipment box! Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]That's a good sign, selling out that fast! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I want to be on the list sneak preview list Mini Bud...




: :aktion033: Those cookie cutters sound adorable! Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 14, 2006)

Well Darn, I'll have to make horsey cookies for christmas!!!!!!!HAHA

I have a horse head and horseshoe, but I have never been able to find a donkey one........so I wil anxiouly be awaiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!

:saludando:


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Dec 21, 2006)

All sorts of cute animal shaped cookie cutters at this web site:

http://www.foosecookiecutters.com


----------

